# 1956 Pontiac Star Chief chassis---childs electric car



## stoney (Aug 1, 2014)

*SOLD***FOR SALE/TRADE---1956 Pontiac Star Chief chassis---childs electric car*

SOLD-------1956 Pontiac Star Chief chassis. Made by the Silvestri Art Studio in Chicago in 1956. Originally had a 1956 Pontiac Star Chief body on it as verified by Jrcentral Promotional Cars. These cars were made for kids and replicated the full size car. Other companies also made Corvettes, Mustangs in the 1950's, 1960's. They were run by battery connected to a generator. Some were gasoline engine, this particular one ran with battery and generator. Has forward, reverse, brake, gas, horn. It is straight and solid, not all rusted and banged up. For more info go to JRcentral.com   Asking $800.00, hopefully picked up. Shipping possible, paid by buyer. Can store for a while if needed. 

*********Would trade for Garton Hot Rod pedal car and some cash.*********   

                                                                                                                                                                                         Thanks, Ray


----------



## stoney (Aug 17, 2014)

Price drop     $700.00


----------



## kelvinwo (Aug 19, 2014)

This seems to be a nice deal



need an attorney


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2014)

These are neat little cars. Years ago I had one it was a 1963 Corvette, it has a gasoline motor. These ran on battery and generator. The 1956 Pontiacs are so cool.


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2014)

SOLD******There is a website for these junior cars---go to---    JRcentral.com


----------



## stoney (Sep 11, 2014)

SOLD----Thank you Mike


----------



## partsguy (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh I'd love to see this one restored!!!


----------

